# Aqua Glass Coat, D-Crystal- SiO2-Coatings



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Hi,

after reading about it in a post from Bence, I searched for some of these promising products and found these two pages:

http://www.aquaglasscoat.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=55
http://d-crystal.jp/english/no.3-e/index.html

Summarized:
They claim to have developed a next generation coating, made of SiO2. It bonds chemically, it is extremely hard, and has a much better durability.
Normally I'd just think of it as marketing rubbish. But it sounds a bit like the stuff Gtechniq is selling (or: not selling to most of us ).

Anyone tried a product like this? Is it really better, especially: Does it protect my paint from light marring from washing? Don't care of the coating gets scratched, if it is really 3-5 microns thick. 

What is a bit strange is: These two websites use the same images, same technology - but AQuartz claims it's hardness is 9H, D-Crystal 6H.
Makes it a bit implausible.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

interesting stuff, but also interesting was that they didn't show any cars with the finished product. it would be good to see the finished porduct applied to see the types of results it can produce.


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Well I don't really believe in photos anymore - I've seen 7 year old cars, washed with bad technique, that were hand-polished and waxed with discount products and presented by their proud owners. They looked stunning on these pics. 

btw http://www.aquaglasscoat.com/thisGallery.php

But: "Anti scratch (9H hardness) effect and strong anti stone chips hit" (http://www.aquaglasscoat.com/products/59.html)
Very credible. 

Did no one acutally try this?

And what about loboil - don't you think it's time to sell your products to non-pros before we buy this stuff?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I'll try the Aquartz in the near future, so wait for my writeup!


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Nice, looking forward to it!


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

AQuartz said:


> AQUARTZ RQMC(Real Quartz Melting Coating) Protection provides the ultimate mirror finish protective coating which remains flexible and allows the paint surface to remain natural and flex with temperature changes.
> 
> It does this because it contains:
> 
> ...


### is it just me or is SiO2 - silicon oxide (hence contains silicones) ###


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It's just covalent silane technology... same as GTechniq and Nanolex. The micron readings would need to be independently verified, that is far higher than you'd expect.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

These coatings actualy works, I have a tried a couple of them.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

theDodo said:


> ### is it just me or is SiO2 - silicon oxide (hence contains silicones) ###


Silicon and silicone is NOT the same! So don't confuse crushed microchip sand with breast implants.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Aquaglasscoat says the drying time is 7-10 DAYS, this sounds like a major problem IMO, the second link doesn't work.

But very interesting technique they use!

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I got my kit today, but I have to wait until the weather cooperates. In the meantime, I'm going to gather some info on Res Bona's systems too.


----------



## theDodo (Jan 14, 2007)

theDodo said:


> ### is it just me or is SiO2 - silicon oxide (hence contains silicones) ###





Bence said:


> Silicon and silicone is NOT the same! So don't confuse crushed microchip sand with breast implants.


ummm:



http://www.elmhurst.edu/~chm/vchembook/404silicone.html said:


> Silicones on the other hand have an alternating -Si-O- type structure. This basic structural unit is found in many rocks and minerals in nature including common sand.
> 
> Various organic groups such as methyl or the benzene ring may be bonded to the silicon as shown in the graphic on the left.
> 
> Silicones are water repellent, heat stable, and very resistant to chemical attack. They find many uses in oils, greases, and rubberlike materials. Silicone oils are very desirable since they do not decompose at high temperature and do not become viscous. Other silicones are used in hydraulic fluids, electrical insulators and moisture proofing agent in fabrics.


but you are absolutely right - there is a huge difference from the silica/silicon and the silicone polymers. what i was eluding to was that this in fact is a silicone, is it not?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

There is a lot of confusion re terminology with silicon(e). Something that contains silicon isn't necessarily a silicone in the sense silicone is used in the industry... this refers to manmade products like dimethicone etc.

Silicones, siloxanes, silanes, fluoropolymers... it doesn't really matter what they are but what they do, how well they do it and how easy they are to use. Getting them into a consumer friendly format isn't easy.


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Bence said:


> I got my kit today, but I have to wait until the weather cooperates. In the meantime, I'm going to gather some info on Res Bona's systems too.


Keep us all informed...
Should be a great test.


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

perm, yes, I'm very curious. 

theDodo, in this context, the accent is on a semi permanent, glasslike layer, aka silicon(silicium)-dioxide. In layman's terms, when you melt quartz sand, it becomes glass. The end result is very similar here. 

A coating does not rely on silicone oils. Yes silicone oils can be great, but they can be enemy as well. They repel water but attract oil and dirt. A coating is entirely different. As it sets, it becomes virtually as hard as glass - on the MOHS scale between 6-7 (some even specify 9, but this may be a bit optimistic).


----------



## perm (Oct 26, 2005)

Bence said:


> perm, yes, I'm very curious.
> 
> theDodo, in this context, the accent is on a semi permanent, glasslike layer, aka silicon(silicium)-dioxide. In layman's terms, when you melt quartz sand, it becomes glass. The end result is very similar here.
> 
> A coating does not rely on silicone oils. Yes silicone oils can be great, but they can be enemy as well. They repel water but attract oil and dirt. A coating is entirely different. As it sets, it becomes virtually as hard as glass - on the MOHS scale between 6-7 (some even specify 9, but this may be a bit optimistic).


What kit have you got ? How much did it cost ? What are the application instructions ?

Thanks


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

I got my evaluation kit from AquaGlassCoat; their Aquartz and Hydroshield.

Application is about the same as other coatings: wipe on, wait a bit and remove the residue. Some coatings can be sprayed on, but this method uses more material.
This is a 2-component system, a base fluid and an activator. 

I'm curious how it's gonna feel, because coatings often have a bare paint feel, so some slickness would be welcome.

I've found some nice videos on Youtube and Vimeo.


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

How much did you pay and where did you order it?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

chrisfr said:


> How much did you pay and where did you order it?


Mr Avi Moradi
Managing Director
www.aquaglasscoat.com

Trade only


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

*Aqua Glass Coat*

As Avi siad i will be giving this product a go.. i will be using it on my 2 year old Vauxhall Combo van which is in white (no clear coat) Today (Sat 21st) i have been preparing the paint and hopefully tomorow as long as the good old English weather is kind, i will be applying the AGC.
Big thanks out to Avi for his kind support and expert knowledge! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

*Review of AquaGlassCoat*

Last week i received my samples from Avi Moradi the MD of Aqua GlassCoat, so this weekend i thought as the weather looked ok i would give my van the Glass Coat treatment.

the paintwork was in really good condition so i really didn't need to do much apart from a quick polish with the Meguiars Speed Glaze, a soft polishing head and my rotary. Avi advised me to wash the vehicle down with an alkaline based detergent to remove any traces of oil, wax or silicone, this does seem a little strange however if the paintwork is not 100% free of these contaminants the Aqua Glass will not bond to the paintwork and also stains could appear.

OK so here's a list of all materials used:

Karcher HDS 601eco
Elite foam lance
Autosmart Actimousse
Meguires Speed Glaze
Milwaukee Rotary + Elite soft foam
Wilcox rubber dressing
Autosmart Tardis
Elite bucket + grit guard

25ml Aqua Quartz
50ml Hydro Shield
1 micro fibre to apply (very fine)

















The weather today was overcast and cool about 15 degrees, i started the prep work on the van quite early, starting with a foam wash and towel dry, i then sprayed Tardis to the lower part of the van including the sills and rear bumper area.
Once the tar spots had been removed i gave the van a light polish with some Meguiars Speed Glaze, this worked great with an Elite orange light cut foam head.
The bodywork on my van is tip top so i didn't need to wet sand or any kind of paint correction, also i must just add that the paint was a two stage and without any top coat.

By the time i had polished the van i was ready to give it a light wash with some Autosmart Actimousse diluted in a bucket, with that done i toweled the van dry.... then the sun came out.. yippee!

The samples came in a well protected box with the bottles wrapped in bubble rap.Also included in the box was some instructions and a capsule which contained the catalyst and several small very fine micro fibre application cloths.
I decided to only used HALF of the Aqua Quartz to coat my van so i tipped half of the bottle into another bottle and added .035ml of the catalyst into the Aqua Quartz bottle. As instructed i shook the bottle for 30 seconds and watched to see tiny bubbles appear inside the bottle where a chemical reaction was taking place.

Having never used this system before i approached the next step with caution, it was a cool day with the sun hidden by cloud and not the perfect conditions to be working in so i applied the Aqua Quartz to the front wing and waited for about 30 mins, the instructions stated that time for curing will depend on the temperature.

Half an hour passed and still the surface of the paint looked hazy but to touch it hadn't dried, the instructions also said that once the surface felt "sticky" then that was the moment you buffed off using a larger microfiber towel.
50 mins passed and it had not cured so i decided to get out my 500w halogen light to aid drying... well this worked a treat and soon the surface felt like it was drying and resisting the micro fibre i had placed on the panel.
With the panel buffed to a brilliant shine i coated the entire van and the sun re appeared!

With the sun out this made a huge difference to the drying time, instead of the surface feeling greasy, it felt sticky / tacky, i had to work fast to remove the product once it started to feel sticky.. this was not easy!

I used several Microfiber towels to buff with, also even though the sun was out i continued to use the halogen light to see where i had missed!
I'm sure that on a darker car things would of been easier. but we all know that white is not an easy colour to work with!

Once all panels had been buffed, the van was looking very bright and glossy and felt smooth and silky to the touch.
The same product can be used on the exterior plastics and rubber, so with plenty left over i decided to coat the bumpers, door handles, mirrors and window rubbers. I have to say that this transformed the exterior trim, it looked fantastic, you simply wipe on and leave it.. no buffing required!
At this stage you would also coat your alloy wheels, but as you can see... i have plastic wheel trims so i didn't bother.









The last stage is an application of Hydro Shield, this will protect the Aqua Quartz against rain until it has fully cured which can be as long as 10 days.
Hydro Shield is applied with a micro fibre cloth and goes on easy and only takes 5 mins to dry.. then a quick buff.









My final thoughts:

It is way too early to judge this product on its durability, the instructions state that it is a "Semi Permanent" coating whatever that means?
The paint work looks good, glossy and smooth, not that different to how it looked with a few coats of FK1000.
Aqua GlassCoat recommend that you coat the paintwork EVERY TWO WEEKS with Hydro Shield, this could be a problem for some people and there is the cost of the hydro shield, however you use so little a 50ml bottle would last 6 months at least.
I was hoping that this would be a maintenance free treatment.









Sorry for the poor quality pics, that's the Blackberry Bold for you.. great phone but it ain't a camera!
Will keep you all posted on the durability.. watch this space!


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Thanks!

But topping up every two weeks? If I top up Zaino every two weeks with Z-CS, it lasts for years, too. 
But if this product is able to protect the paint better... it's still worth it!


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

Well today i checked the paint, it looked fantasic, loads of gloss and so silky smooth, tomorrow i will take some better pics with my camera.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi Russ

Good to see that you succeed well with the treatment!,
few things, the Hydroshield doesnt mean you need to apply each two weeks, 
its a small advise from us to have longer then 2 years glass coat on the car,
about the "semi permanent" ... we call it like that because nothing in life is real permanent! you always can remove it by hard compounding or sanding... thats it .

i hope you'll have sunshine there, so the coat will "soak" some UV rays to dry real hard.

black car will be good to see the real effect , if you could test it in near future...

cheers 
Avi


----------



## shiny_cougar (Feb 17, 2009)

This all sounds very interesting!!! Could be tempted to have a punt...

Is it just a durable on the plastics etc???


----------



## Automake (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, we all know how Vauxhall trim goes grey... right?
My trim is still black! this stuff is simply better than anything else i have tried to date!

The weather has been shocking the last few months, i am waiting for a nice sunny day to take some video of the van.. water beadng etc..


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

Dodo Factory said:


> It's just covalent silane technology... same as GTechniq and Nanolex. The micron readings would need to be independently verified, that is far higher than you'd expect.


it's just.... covalent silane technology

hark thee wax man


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Any updates? Our testing shows that it´s still beading very well even after 9 months.


----------

